
Microscopic Eye Movements Vital for 20/20 Vision - rajnathani
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-02/uor-mem020720.php
======
xhkkffbf
Google's high end phones, the Pixel 4, uses hand shaking to upgrade the
resolution of some photos.

[https://www.androidauthority.com/super-res-zoom-
pixel-3-9149...](https://www.androidauthority.com/super-res-zoom-
pixel-3-914902/)

